# Dirty South! !!



## 24ft fishmaster (Apr 26, 2012)

Left out Saturday around 4pm made a last minute decision to go for it.The seas were perfect and didn't take long to get to our destination. We had plenty of live bait and chunk bait .We could by water it was going to be tough.We tryed ram powell, horn mtn several drill ships no good marks and plenty of small blackfin which jamie caught 95 percent of! After being up all night decided to go further south and made our way to nakita as soon as we get there 80lb yellowfin skys out 6feet in the air! So we started chunking, live bait and poppers nothing turns out the only action we would see, tryed trolling one decent blackfin. So went back to chunkin, second drift 50w screaming I look over john adjust the lever and pop!300 dollar rod breaks in two pieces! So we think it's gotta be a monster,but nope probably 30 lb yellowfin! By this time were getting cooked by the sun and decide to hit a couple deep drop spots which ends up being one spot due to a couple of the crew was wanting to get back.Caught my first barrel fish and wow talk about fine eating! We made a couple more drifts and pointed it back to PCOLA .


----------



## 24ft fishmaster (Apr 26, 2012)

*Barrel*

Pics


----------



## 24ft fishmaster (Apr 26, 2012)

*fish*

Pics


----------



## 24ft fishmaster (Apr 26, 2012)

*Pics*

Pics


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

Man them triple 3's are SWEET looking! Glad ya'll caught a few good eats!!!


----------



## Kim (Aug 5, 2008)

The smile tells a story of a great fishing trip by the whole crew.


----------



## Frenchy (Oct 2, 2007)

Serious power plant pushing the boat,, nice. Thanks for the report, not always a walk in the park getting to the yft...nice barrels.


----------



## Capt'n Daddy (Oct 10, 2014)

Great trip with a great crew! Think I got Carpal Tunnel from all those blackfin! Wish we could have found some rips and got some dolphin...


----------



## bcahn (Jan 10, 2013)

Tough trip but lots of meals! Cool pics capt


----------



## jet (Jan 17, 2011)

Enjoyed the report. Barrel fish is a new one for me. Since you said they were quality taste please tell me more about them , how deep, type bottom and bait.


----------



## 24ft fishmaster (Apr 26, 2012)

We were in 650ft using cut blackfin, we use blackfin for chunkin for yellowfin and deep dropping. I can tell you by far the best tasting fish I have had .


----------



## Webber67 (Jul 5, 2013)

Were you guys n the white Yellowfin at Tom Madden Saturday night?


----------



## Capt'n Daddy (Oct 10, 2014)

Sounds about right


----------



## Webber67 (Jul 5, 2013)

We were there too. Had similar results as you. Came back with 2 similar sized yellows and a bunch of blacks. We had a 100+lb YF cut a bait in half and steal another bait within 5 seconds at dusk Saturday. Came across the stbd outrigger line out of the water. Congrats on the barrels. That was a trip maker there.


----------



## Capt'n Daddy (Oct 10, 2014)

Webber67 said:


> We were there too. Had similar results as you. Came back with 2 similar sized yellows and a bunch of blacks. We had a 100+lb YF cut a bait in half and steal another bait within 5 seconds at dusk Saturday. Came across the stbd outrigger line out of the water. Congrats on the barrels. That was a trip maker there.



Nice. Barrels definitely helped!


----------



## MSViking (Oct 11, 2007)

Every trip is a learning experience. You will get the YF next time and they will taste all the better!

Nice barrel fish!


----------



## fishsticker (Jan 11, 2009)

Barrels are awesome eating. Slimy as hell when you catch them but dang good on the dinner plate. White, firm, and tasty.


----------

